# Has anyone heard of High Hope Acres



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't see anything about health testing. I don't see that they show in any discipline. But the biggest red flag to me is they breed doodles! I would definitely look elsewhere!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> We are looking for a puppy and want to find one close enough to drive to.


You might want to make use of the PCA chapter resources local to you, if you haven't already.
Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts

If you are continuing to search for a red spoo, as I recall you had previously, these two breeders and this club maybe helpful.
Red and Apricot Standard Poodle Farleys D Standard (Pittsburgh, PA) 
NOLA Standards - fine red standard poodles 
Apricot Red Poodle Club - Red Apricot Poodle Club


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

thank you, Chagall. I have wanted to tell you, how gorgeous your poodle is. I always take an extra look at him. I have looked at the PCA for breeders around Ohio. I will check out Farleys D and NOLA...I know I have been to their websites, and I think they are in my favorites. I will try your links. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

We have puppies right now, but not red, mostly browns, we're in Michigan.


----------

